# تصنيع الجوايط المقلوظه ومراحل طلاءها كهربيا .. من البداية الي النهاية



## mastar (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سأطرح اليوم موضوع باذن الله شامل عن مراحل تصنيع الاسياخ المقلوظه (المسننه) بالمقاسات والاطوال المختلفه ومراحل طلاءها كهربيا مع عرض الجداول والصور الخاصة بذلك .. والتوفيق من الله .. راجيا اياه الهديه والرحمه

بسم الله نبدا



تستخدم الاسياخ والجوايط المقلوظه في مختلف الصناعات مثل الاسقف المعلقه والانشاءات الحديديه (الجاملونات) ونظام الحريق المعلق ... و ... الخ
ونظرا لتعرضها لعوامل جوية مختلفة فلابد من حمايتها من التاكل وذلك بطلائها بطبقة من الزنك سمكها 10 ميكرون علي الاقل

وهذه صورة تعبر عن المنتج النهائي بعد المراحل التي ساتناول شرحها بالتفصيل باذن الله​




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mastar (22 فبراير 2012)

مراحل التصنيع هي كلاتي :

اولا التطهير :
وهي عمليه يتم فيها ازالة طبقة الاكسيد من لفائف الحديد بالمقاسات (6-8-10-12-14-16-20-....) مم
وتتكون تلك الطبقة بسبب السحب علي الساخن ولابد من ازالتها قبل البدء في مرحلة السحب علي البارد حيث انها تتلف القطر الداخلي لاسطمبة السحب علي البارد (الخرزه) او (Dai) مما يؤثر علي عمر التشغيل الخاص بها.
وتتم هذه العمليه بغمر لفائف الحديد في حمض HCL وتتراوح درجة الحموضه من 7 الي 10 
لمده تتراوح بين 10 الي 15 دقيقه حتي يتم ازاله طبقة الاكسيد .. وتكون جاهزه للسحب علي البارد
- ارجو التصحيح او الافادة في اي خطا -​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 فبراير 2012)

أكرمك الله 
و جزاكم خيرا 
نرجو اكمال الموضوع و هو من المشاريع التي يمكن لأي مجموعة من الزملاء ان يأتلفوا و يكونوا مصنعا بسيطا يدر عليهم و على من سيعمل معهم رزقا وفيرا و ياليتكم تضعون قائمة بالمعدات اللازمة و اسعارها و اسعار الخامات المستخدمة في المراحل المختلفة 
و نرجو من الزملاء المساهمة بمثل هكذا مواضيع


----------

